# Illinois State Fair Competition-2012



## OldCanalBrewing (Jul 1, 2012)

I won silver medals on my Peachy Keen, and Apple Pie Wine!!

Woo-hoo!!


----------



## TJsBasement (Jul 1, 2012)

Good job. Maybe one day I could muster up the kahunas to enter a competition.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## soccer0ww (Jul 1, 2012)

Nicely done! Congrats


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 1, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulation!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Rocky (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations, OCB. Way to knock 'em dead. We are proud of you.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 2, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Jul 20, 2012)

The medals just came in today. The are both silvers. It's just the way the light hit the left one. Oh, where did that sticker come from?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 20, 2012)

Great job !! 
the metal looks good on them !!


----------



## bchilders (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats, keep up the good work.

I entered a Malbec wine in a festival for the first time this past Memorial weekend. Got lucky and took first place..

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/photo/first-place-1927.html


----------

